# [Wet Thumb Forum]-just a little algae



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hi guys 

i bought a 30 gallon aquaruim a couple of months ago, and it was used. the poeple didnt have a clue how to keep one up. when i got it, it was covered in algae. i was an idiot and washed the rocks and reused them. now i have some algae growing along the inside of the tubes of my undergravel filter. 

what algae medication can i use that is plant safe?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

hi guys 

i bought a 30 gallon aquaruim a couple of months ago, and it was used. the poeple didnt have a clue how to keep one up. when i got it, it was covered in algae. i was an idiot and washed the rocks and reused them. now i have some algae growing along the inside of the tubes of my undergravel filter. 

what algae medication can i use that is plant safe?


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

I dont think any medication is plant safe...usually if your water quality is good, good lighting and Co2 the plants should out complete algae for nutirients...

i have heard there a medication called algone and it claims to be plant safe...but you will need
to ask someone that is an expert to see if it is really safe...

other than that get plants that grow quickly and get rid of algae.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i am trying to out compete it right now, but it seems like it is worsening.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

What I do on a new use tank before I set it up is a bleach bath. That will kill off all the algae and other critters that might be lurking around, but lets see if we can get your new tank under control. First we need to no some stuff about your set up. 

What kind of lights and how long you use them?
Are use dosing any fert and what?
What plants oar in the tank? 
Have you done any water testing PH, NO3, PO4, KH and GH ?

Hawk


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

All Algone is is a nitrate/ammonia remover that clarafies your water. It is good to use in planted tanks if your readings are high on nitrate/ammonia.

There is a algaecide called AlgaeFix that is plant safe that will kill all types of algae.

However use these only if all other measures fail. If you get your nutrients, lighting, C02 in balance then you will have little algae; some algae in a planted tank is natural and will happen at times.

Answer Hawkeye's questions and we will better be able to help.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

sorry it took so long.

i use jungle plant fizz tabs for fertilizer.

nitrite: .5
nitrate: 60
hardness: 150
Alkalinity: 60
PH: 7.1
ammonia: .15

these are my measurements from 9-16-04 
what test kit do you guys use? this is all i have the stuff to measure.

im not sure what kind of light is currently on the tank. it gives off a slight purple glow. it has been on for a while, at least 6 months if not more, because i know that the other people who owned it didnt keep it up at all.

right now i have around 20 aponogeton, 4 water lillies, and 3 marimo moss balls. i will be getting around 8 bunches of dwarf hairgrass in a couple weeks


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

oh, and i run my lights for 12 hours. which i just realized could be the main thing. how long do you guys run your lights?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

12 hours could be a problem. I run mine 9-10 hours in my high tanks and only about 6-7 in low tech tanks. Some plants shut down after 10 hour so any thing longer just causes algae.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

sry, what would be considered low tech and high tech?

how do i know what mine is?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

still wanting to know a good test kit to get if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

The primary missing test kit I see is Phosphate (PO4). The primary tests I run are pH, nitrate and phosphate, and to a lesser extent KH (as it doesn't seem to vary much).


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Low tech would be a tank that doesn't use any CO2 and has lower light levels. A high tech tank would be one that is heavily planted with CO2 and high levels of light.

Hawk


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

im not sure what mine would be, my light is average, but i have co2


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how do my tank readings look? by the way, i got my hardness down to 75 now thank goodness. oklahoma tap water sucks, i had to go to bottled.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

I am surprised nobody has told you have a water parameter problem: your tank is still cycling. Ammonia and Nitrite should be 0. Do your fish appear stressed? Also try to keep nitrate at 5-10 ppm.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

And what is an "average" amount of light?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

thanks, i should treat it, right?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i also turned my timer so that my lights will only be on 10 hours a day.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok i just took these readings 5 minutes ago. please help me!

nitrite .2
hardness 100
alkalinity 0
ph 6.9
nitrate 60
ammonia .15

if there is a problem, please also tell me how to fix it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Russell...What brand of test kits are you using? I assume the readings you are given are in degrees and not ppm.

How long has your tank been set up?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i am using jungle 5 in 1 test, and the jungle quick dip ammonia. 

all readings are ppm.

my tank has been set up for about 6 weeks,so it is still cycleing, i think.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

what brand do u use, and where can u buy it? probably ebay would have it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Russell... Those test kits that use strips to measure water parameters are not that accurate, IMO. I use TetraTest for PH, KH, N03 and for P04 I use Seachem. You can get these test kits on line at http://www.bigalsonline.com/?splash_done=1 & http://petsolutions.com/Default.asp?bhcd2=1096069554

If you still are getting nitrite & ammonia readings then your tank is still cycling, once these readings rich 0 your tank will be cycled.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, thanks a lot.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Russel...give some specs on your lighting...you say it gives you a purple glow ? is it actinic ?

how many watts per gallon are u running ?


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, this is the bad part, all i have is a 30 watt flourescent light. i know i need more, but i cant afford it right now. 

is there any way to make one out of one of the light kits from a hardware store?

i looked at the stuff at ah, but it would still run me 100, and i would still have to build it. is there no possibe do it yourself that is really cheap? i have all the time to put one together.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i was thinking of combining 2 or 3 of the regular 30 watt lights into one hood.


----------

